# Northern Beaches Gets A Micro-brewery



## Gerard_M (5/5/08)

I heard today that there is a 500 litre micro going in opposite the Manly Ferry Terminal. Maybe next year the AHB Pub Crawl will include a boat ride!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## T.D. (5/5/08)

VERY interesting Gerard! Any more info than that? Just trying to picture where exactly the site in question is...


----------



## Brewtus (5/5/08)

Gerard_M said:


> I heard today that there is a 500 litre micro going in opposite the Manly Ferry Terminal. Maybe next year the AHB Pub Crawl will include a boat ride!
> Cheers
> Gerard


Is this a good time to suggest boat rides on the harbor?


----------



## domonsura (5/5/08)

if they'd had that when I lived there I never would have left.....I lived at the other end of the Corso, literally.... bodes well for trips back to Syd though....


----------



## redbeard (5/5/08)

Hopefully Syd will still have public ferries for next years crawl, thou Iemma is trying really hard to sell all the taxpayers silverware ...


----------



## Gerard_M (5/5/08)

Brewtus said:


> Is this a good time to suggest boat rides on the harbor?



Yeah, good point, but Sydneyites always get defensive when you suggest that they "ride ferries".
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Brewtus (6/5/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Yeah, good point, but Sydneyites always get defensive when you suggest that they "ride ferries".
> Cheers
> Gerard


Wasn't quite what I meant. A quick check of last weeks news might explain.


----------



## Gerard_M (6/5/08)

> Yeah, good point, but Sydneyites always get defensive when you suggest that they "ride ferries".
> Cheers
> Gerard






Brewtus said:


> Wasn't quite what I meant. A quick check of last weeks news might explain.



I think that unfortunate matter was addressed in the first 3 words of my reply.
Even in windy Warrnambool we can still read the SMH online.  
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (23/9/08)

Willie has a writeup about them in the SMH today.
I'll have to get over and check it out.





Beers,
Doc


----------



## ham2k (23/9/08)

i love the way the author managed to insert a random piece of trivia in order to mention his own brewery, Seven Sheds.


----------



## kabooby (23/9/08)

I was in Manly on the weekend for my Birthday. Had a hot breakfast at the Bavarian beer cafe with a hefe and a dunkel  

Just as we were leaving and driving out I noticed the signs for this

Might have to include it in next years pub crawl

Kabooby


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/9/08)

kabooby said:


> I was in Manly on the weekend for my Birthday. Had a hot breakfast at the Bavarian beer cafe with a hefe and a dunkel
> 
> Just as we were leaving and driving out I noticed the signs for this
> 
> ...




Recommend we start the pub crawl at Manly or else we'll lose a few "sailors" on the trip back if we do a late afternoon session. Just out of interest, why are all their beers over 5% ? I've got a hairy chest and can handle my piss but three beers x 5% can do a little bit of damage (eg this year's Sydney pub crawl .. ) :icon_drunk:


----------



## trevc (23/9/08)

Lots of numbers in those brewery names, weird.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/9/08)

trevc said:


> Lots of numbers in those brewery names, weird.




most brewers are bad spellers .. easier to remember numbers.


----------



## T.D. (23/9/08)

Doc said:


> Willie has a writeup about them in the SMH today.
> I'll have to get over and check it out.
> 
> View attachment 21354
> ...



Highly recommend you check it out Doc. Some great beers, I was there the other night and sampled them all. The pale ale is an absolute cracker.


----------



## Gerard_M (28/9/08)

I was lucky enough to spend most of this afternoon sitting in the sun enjoying a few beers at 4 Pines. Started with the Hefe which was a great thirst quencher, before moving on to the Pale Ale & Bitter, followed by another Pale Ale. Extremely enjoyable beers. Great to drink beers that are unfiltered, yet still presented nice & bright. There is also a Kolsch, but I am not a fan of this style, so I don't waste time drinking them. We had a look around the brewhouse with the brewer, Nick. The owners were pulling beers & serving tables. The food was great value. I would have expected to pay a bit more for what we had, Dad is still raving about the Beef Pie. The quality of the beer & food was matched by the quality of the company, always nice to catch up with TD & Shonky . We left about 5pm, and the place was filling up very nicely, great to see the locals giving some support to a new venture.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M (16/11/08)

Bump
Anyone else headed over to 4Pines for a beer?

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Jase71 (16/11/08)

I was there a few weeks ago, they do some great beers - didnt mind the Kolsch. Great to see a place where the only tap beers available are their own (well if there were others I didnt spot 'em, but it was PACKED at around 9pm on a Saturday night)


----------



## T.D. (16/11/08)

I reckon the pale ale is an absolute cracker. The ESB was also a great beer. Trust me to move away from Manly just as they open a micro! Took the old man down there for his birthday though and he couldn't stop raving about the beers.

Thanks for teeing up the look around the brewery Gerard. How is the brewing going down your way? Hope the up-scaled brewery is coming along well.


----------



## joshuahardie (17/11/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Bump
> Anyone else headed over to 4Pines for a beer?
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



I was there last weekend and was very impressed. They sure have packed alot of brewing gear into a small space.
I really enjoyed the beers, especially the Saison and the Pale. 

I think Ill be back there for lunch this coming Sunday too.

Josh


----------



## nate2g (17/11/08)

Was there a few weeks ago on a Friday arvo. Really nice place for a drink and had a chat with one of the guys working there. The beers were OK, however didn't try the food there. Good luck to them, hopefully the locals will continue to come out and support 4 Pines.


----------



## Snow (17/12/08)

Had lunch here with the wife and kids on the weekend. We had the Pale Ale, Kolsch and ESB. All were outstanding, but the ESB would have to be the best Australian made bitter I've ever had. It had everything going for it - smokey caramel flavours, great fresh hop taste and aroma, lovely fruity finish. Really a very good beer. Unfortunately........ at $9.50 a pint, will most likely be the last time I ever try it. It might just be a case of the naive Brisbane boy expecting $6.50-$7 prices at a flash microbrewery and not accounting for ridiculous Sydney prices, but really I thought it was over the top. Although if you compare it with wine... $9.50 for a pint of Henschke's Hill of Grace would be pretty good value I guess.... for Manly ;-)

As an aside, the food was very good. We just had the chicken burgers, but they were exceptional. And the view was kick-arse. 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## kevo (17/12/08)

Do they do any bottles or just tap beers?

The in-laws are on their way up from Manly next week....


----------



## Snow (17/12/08)

Didn't seeany bottles - just tap beer.


----------

